
Custom Machine Types: Freedom to configure the best VM shape for your workload - boulos
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/11/introducing-Custom-Machine-Types-the-freedom-to-configure-the-best-VM-shape-for-your-workload.html
======
darkvertex
Finally! At least I will not have to waste so much RAM when I want more cores.
:)

------
mbratkova
Fanastic news! The defaults were so silly... Thanks for fixing this :-)

------
brendandburns
Disclaimer: I work on Kubernetes for Google

Its great to see this launch. We've had flexible resources for container
workloads for a while, its great to see them be available for more traditional
VM workloads too!

------
obulpathi
Thats awesome!

------
darinkgrant
+1

